# Pork chop seasoning???



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I usually use Bellville Meat Market steak and chop dust but I'm out of it and don't have time to run to Bellville today. Any recommendations on other pork seasoning available at the grocery store? The chops are 1" thick and I'm either going to sear them in a cast iron skillet and finish in the oven or grill them depending on how freaking hot it is this evening..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Rub with olive oil & S&P.

There is also *Lindberg Snider*, that is very good on beef, pork & chicken. We have used it for 30+ years.
























​


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I use Fiesta Uncle Chris's steak seasoning on one side and Chupacabra on the other


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Even with Rubs my chops mostly come out tough. I would suggest to brine then season before cooking.

My summer time fav is pineapple juice and light sodium soy, garlic and green onion and a hit of fish sauce. 2-24hrs

Get them as dry as possible by resting them in paper towel

Salt & Pepper and EVOO and hit the grill

Pour the marinade in a sauce pan and reduce until sauce is thick and a hint of butter at the end


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Even with Rubs my chops mostly come out tough


If I'm grilling/smoking them (indirect) I usually put a pan of water under them & they come out nice & moist...

If pan fried, some butter will do the trick. :cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

S&P little olive oil in the skillet. Top with onions and bell peppers or Japs. I always pour salsa on mine then cover and simmer. Then at the end, some swiss cheese on top. Gets my vote.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

grilled in oven broiler..about 5 minutes on each side.. Seasoned Salt..and Seasoned Pepper..that's it...

I look for the easy way..LOL


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

A little Lawry's original seasoned salt and black pepper.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Season with lemon pepper and cook on pellet grill at 350 deg. When getting close to 140 deg internal temp put a pat of butter on each chop then take off heat to rest for a few minutes.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the Stubb's Pork marinade.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

2 ******'s Chupacabra Seasoning at HEB


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

https://www.mccormick.com/recipes/main-dishes/homestyle-pork-chops


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Grilled with Salt, Pepper, then coated in balsamic vinegar. Good!


----------

